

Google Sites released - iamelgringo
http://sites.google.com/

======
Xichekolas
Doesn't this also compete with Backpack? I would think 37signals would be much
more worried than Microsoft, just because they are smaller.

Of course, I haven't used either service, so I might be talking out of my ass.

~~~
dualogy
When seeing "team sites", I immediately knew this is intended to compete with
SharePoint. If not immediately, then surely at some point in the future.

Sure, it used to be JotSpot. But the MS attack seems still obvious.

SharePoint is growing massively in recent months, but its a fairly monstrous
thing. Think "corporate IT". They want "customizability", even though in the
end its going to cost them more than the initial licenses.

Anyway, Google is now supposed to be a Big Software Corporation, so it needs
to compete with other Big Software Corporations in every area. (Though I
always thought they were a Big Advertising Company.)

------
alaskamiller
microsoft sharepoint cloud-platform and a backpack compeitator

